# AHCI oder RAID im Bios aktivieren?



## gouraud (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,

hab in der PCGH jetzt gelesen, dass die Festplattenzugriffszeiten besser werden, wenn man RAID oder AHCI im BIOS einstellt.

Was von beidem ist jetzt besser?

Und: das geht wirklich nur, wenn man Windows danach neu installiert? Es besteht keine Möglichkeit, dass er sich den Treiber selbst sucht?

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2008)

Wenns geht ist AHCI zu empfehlen, wenns nicht geht, RAID.


----------



## Henner (25. Januar 2008)

In der Regel ist danach eine Neuinstallation nötig. Windows hat nicht die Gelegenheit, den passenden Treiber zu suchen, weil es gar nicht erst gestartet werden kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> In der Regel ist danach eine Neuinstallation nötig. Windows hat nicht die Gelegenheit, den passenden Treiber zu suchen, weil es gar nicht erst gestartet werden kann.


Och, dafür gibts Hacks oder eben die Möglichkeit eine seperate PCI Karte zu nutzen, die ja auch nix mehr kosten.


----------



## gouraud (25. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenns geht ist AHCI zu empfehlen, wenns nicht geht, RAID.



Ja, lässt sich beides einstellen.

Danke!


----------



## mFuSE (26. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> In der Regel ist danach eine Neuinstallation nötig. Windows hat nicht die Gelegenheit, den passenden Treiber zu suchen, weil es gar nicht erst gestartet werden kann.





ööööö ....... eine einfache Regdatei ausführen bevor man AHIC/Raid im Bios aktiviert und alles ist gut?!?

Nur deswegen zu empfehlen Windows neu zu installieren ist ja reichlich daneben ...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2008)

Bei Vista muss man einfach vorher den AHCI Dienst starten(hab ich selber gemacht). Unter XP geht es mit ein bisschen Reg-gewurschtelt auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2008)

Naja, der Vista AHCI Treiber funzt aber leider nicht (sehr gut) mit der SB600...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2008)

Um so besser dass er auf ICH8R unterwegs ist  (zumindest sagt das sein Profil).


----------



## gouraud (26. Januar 2008)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit AHCI waren eher mittelprächtig. Hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, dass mein System ausgebremst wird. Die CPU-Takt-Einstellungen im BIOS waren nicht mehr so stabil wie vorher, etc.

Bin jetzt wieder bei der ganz normalen Einstellungen und irgendwie atmet mein System grad richtig auf. 

Abgesehen davon dauerte das Laden der Treiber am Anfang recht lange, was mich ebenfalls gestört hat.


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2008)

AHCI bringt ja hauptsächlich NCQ mit, und das bringt jetzt nicht wirklich einen spürbaren Vorteil.
Es sei denn man glaubt ganz feste dran und redet sich das ein.


----------



## gsus83 (26. Januar 2008)

ich kann auch bestätigen das das system etwas langsamer ist, bei mir generell aber nur beim hochfahren, was am laden der ahci treiber liegen sollte. einen grossen vorteil den ich bis jetzt gemerkt habe ist, wenn man einen ordner mit vielen dateien öffnet (z.b. bilder) werden diese deutlich schneller angezeigt und die platte verrichtet ihre arbeit ruhiger. gebencht hab ich auch schon ein wenig (hd tune) und mit der ide variante hatte ich im schnitt 15-20% mehr burst rate. die transfer rate bewegt sich dabei nur im toleranz bereich. zudem ist meine systemplatte im ahci mode um 1ms schneller (access time). somit ist mein fazit, das der einzige vorteil von ahci und somit ncq darin liegt schneller zu sein, bei vielen kleinen dateien. bei daten im mb-gb bereich merkt man davon gar nichts.


----------



## Jonnsta (27. Januar 2008)

wie oder wo kann man denn kontrollieren, ob ncq aktiviert ist?
im bios ist zwar AHCI aktiviert, wollte es aber bestätigt haben, dass es aktiv ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2008)

Garnicht, leider...


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2008)

Jonnsta schrieb:


> wie oder wo kann man denn kontrollieren, ob ncq aktiviert ist?
> im bios ist zwar AHCI aktiviert, wollte es aber bestätigt haben, dass es aktiv ist.



Lässt sich nicht überprüfen. Aber wie gesagt, einen spürbaren Geschwindigkeitszugewinn gibt es nicht.


----------



## kmf (28. Januar 2008)

Wie lautet denn das Reg-Gewurschtel bei Vista64. 

Hab mein System vor Tagen neu aufgesetzt und vorher vergessen den Schalter im Bios zu setzen. Noch einmal neu mach ich's ned, wegen dem doofen Aktivierungsgedöns per Telefon. 

Auf dem Board ist die Southbridge ICH7R.

/edit

Ich glaub ich habs gefunden: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976


----------



## Brzeczek (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt mal ne blöde Frage, wie erkenne ich überhaupt unter Vista 64 Bit ob AHCI aktiv ist ?? 

Ich habe da so ein Tool, HD Tune das Tool sagt mir das NCQ Aktiv ist, aber ich traue den Tool nicht so recht....

Wer kann mir bitte weiter Helfen ?


MFG


Ich


----------



## STSLeon (4. September 2009)

Ich musste Vista nicht neu installieren. Konnte Problemlos zwischen IDE und AHCI hin und her schalten. SB 750


----------



## Neion (4. September 2009)

am besten intel storage manager installieren. da steht es


----------



## Brzeczek (4. September 2009)

Neion schrieb:


> am besten intel storage manager installieren. da steht es



Leider kann ich es nicht Installieren    Vieleicht noch eine Idee ??


----------



## ThoR65 (4. September 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt mal ne blöde Frage, wie erkenne ich überhaupt unter Vista 64 Bit ob AHCI aktiv ist ??
> Ich habe da so ein Tool, HD Tune das Tool sagt mir das NCQ Aktiv ist, aber ich traue den Tool nicht so recht....
> ...


 
Schau mal im Gerätemanager nach. Bei aktivierten AHCI müsste unter IDE/ATAPI-Controller sowas wie "Intel(R) ICH(8,9,10 je nach Chipsatz)SATA AHCI Controller" stehen.
Dazu ist der Gerätemanager im allgemeinen da, damit man sich Systeminformationen raussuchen kann.  Erspart lässtiges Postingtippen in diversen Foren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Schau doch einfach ins Bios, beim Sata Controller.


----------



## Brzeczek (5. September 2009)

Also heist es das es bei mir doch nicht Aktiv ist !?!?


----------

